# Scout/Figure 8 Alternative



## Concernicus (Feb 13, 2020)

Hello All and thank you for having this awesome forum. I am a relatively new shooter and am wanting to find a nice alternative to my current setup. So I started out with the Scout Gen 2 and recently made a figure 8 descender SS. I like and can use both of them effectively (8/10 on target shots from 30ft) but my hand cramps with the figure 8 and the Scout Gen 2 feels too big. Is the Scout LT a good alternative in that it is 20% smaller?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I absolutely love mine. A friend said 'it's what the Scout should have been all along' ... I told him evolution takes a little time.*

*Suggestion - order the handle weight to increase your options.*


----------



## Concernicus (Feb 13, 2020)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I absolutely love mine. A friend said 'it's what the Scout should have been all along' ... I told him evolution takes a little time.*
> 
> *Suggestion - order the handle weight to increase your options.*


Thank you Al, I will definitely look into it!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Concernicus said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *I absolutely love mine. A friend said 'it's what the Scout should have been all along' ... I told him evolution takes a little time.*
> ...


*Also, welcome to the fun ... virtual handshake and all. I like your handle. *


----------



## Concernicus (Feb 13, 2020)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Concernicus said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


Thank you, sir. I have been browsing the forum for a month or so and finally decided I should create an account and maybe contribute something. I saw your avatar and handle on many of the posts that helped me get to where I can actually shoot with some consistency. When you responded with a nod to the Scout LT, I didn't think twice and went ahead and ordered it.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice looking shooter! Welcome!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome from Fort Smith! Nice figure 8.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The figure 8 descenders can be wrapped in paracord to give them more girth making them easier to grip, just my $0.02


----------



## Concernicus (Feb 13, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Welcome from Fort Smith! Nice figure 8.


Thank you! I'm up in Rogers. Nice to meet a fellow Arkansan


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome.

And yes, the Scout LT is great for my small arthritic hands. But...I strongly suggest getting some good eleastics and pouches and a bunch of treeforks to make a natty.

I got a few recently from Treeman and he made this one with a slight triangular shape on the front and the narrow forks are good for me (Narrow forks are not recommended for new shooters as fork hits do and will happen, friend)...but a rasp or pocket knife could make that fone handle is a hurry.

Bare with me and my pics. Okay, this is sutble to the eye, but a huge confort to my hand.


----------



## Concernicus (Feb 13, 2020)

MakoPat said:


> Welcome.
> 
> And yes, the Scout LT is great for my small arthritic hands. But...I strongly suggest getting some good eleastics and pouches and a bunch of treeforks to make a natty.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful sling! I've been interested in a natty but some of what I read makes it look like a toss up between finding quality dry wood that's fallen or cutting it myself and letting it dry...forever  My son (8) and I may go fork hunting this weekend and see what we come up with. As for elastics, I have been getting tubing or buying pre-tied bb tubes and flatbands from SimpleShot and making pouches out of some lightweight faux leather I procured at Hobby Lobby. I set my son up with some #64 office bands and a DIY pouch and he is getting pretty good at hitting a beverage can from 10'.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome to the Forum! I think the Figure8 is a clever thought but I don't need it. I don't. I don't need it, I don't need it. I might want one, but no way need one. Maybe one, but I am sure that I've got enough frames to shoot, but not like one more is really going to overflow my toybox. Maybe. I bet I can find one on eBay for pennies, but then another project. An easy project. Durable frame too. Nope. Not gonna happen unless I am undecided. Geez.


----------



## Concernicus (Feb 13, 2020)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Welcome to the Forum! I think the Figure8 is a clever thought but I don't need it. I don't. I don't need it, I don't need it. I might want one, but no way need one. Maybe one, but I am sure that I've got enough frames to shoot, but not like one more is really going to overflow my toybox. Maybe. I bet I can find one on eBay for pennies, but then another project. An easy project. Durable frame too. Nope. Not gonna happen unless I am undecided. Geez.


It was super easy to make. Took me maybe 15 minutes. I put some 1842 tubes on it with a 1/4 inch steel in the end of the tube. I have found this combination to be a very accurate BB shooter with the 1842 tubing. It is a great pocket carry, just need to mod it for my pinch grip a bit more. Not that this will help with your temptation to get one, but I found mine on amazon for $7.98... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01914OV8M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Hey Mo, if it's going to cause that much brain damage, might as well go off the deep end and consider using the cutoff as a palm swell, lol.*

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/96913-whats-in-your-cargo-pocket/


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Hey Mo, if it's going to cause that much brain damage, might as well go off the deep end and consider using the cutoff as a palm swell, lol.*
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/96913-whats-in-your-cargo-pocket/


Whoa whoa.... Wow, how clever is that Al... ???? Yup, thanks for the push..... it is gonna be a long weekend!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Concernicus (Feb 13, 2020)

Can



MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *Hey Mo, if it's going to cause that much brain damage, might as well go off the deep end and consider using the cutoff as a palm swell, lol.*
> ...


Can't wait to see what you come up with, Mo.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Concernicus said:


> Can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didja click on Alfred's E.M. link?? Freekin' brilliant modification!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Concernicus (Feb 13, 2020)

Didja click on Alfred's E.M. link?? Freekin' brilliant modification!

Oh yeah! Genius mod and would make the figure 8 feel much more stable/substantial.


----------



## Concernicus (Feb 13, 2020)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I absolutely love mine. A friend said 'it's what the Scout should have been all along' ... I told him evolution takes a little time.*
> 
> *Suggestion - order the handle weight to increase your options.*


Hey Al, i got my scout LT in today and you hit the nail on the head.it is amazing and a step above the original in ever way.i love the fit and size but really love those new clips!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Concernicus said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *I absolutely love mine. A friend said 'it's what the Scout should have been all along' ... I told him evolution takes a little time.*
> ...


*That's great news. I agree, the new clips are much improved as well ... SimpleShot is simply an excellent resource.*


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Welcome, & nice shooter! I would recommend giving gypsy tabs a go if you havent already, if you don't know what they are just search them there's a couple threads on them. Happy shooting!


----------



## Concernicus (Feb 13, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> Welcome, & nice shooter! I would recommend giving gypsy tabs a go if you havent already, if you don't know what they are just search them there's a couple threads on them. Happy shooting!


Do they make that big of a difference BushpotChef?


----------

